# Relay access denied - SMTP Problem



## schleckerbeck (5. Mai 2005)

Hi aller seits!

 Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich hab auf meinem Server Postfix mit Courier POP3 laufen, und will von SMTP Auth auf POP before SMTP umsteigen. Mails an meine eigene Domain kann ich senden, und auch empfangen. Meine Domain hab ich unter "relay_domains" eingestellt.
 Jetzt hab ich mir das Perl Skript POP before SMTP geholt, und laut der Anleitung installiert. Unter "smtp_recipient_restrictions" hab ich den "check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp" eingestellt. Das Skript bringt mir in den Log Dateien auch, das die IP in die DB geadded wurde, und es wird auch die "pop-before-smtp.db" erzeugt. Jedoch bekomme ich immer wieder "Relay access denied" wenn ich an eine fremde E-Mail Adresse über meinen Server eine E-Mail schreiben möchte.

  Hier nochmal postconf -n:


```
allow_untrusted_routing = no
  bounce_size_limit = 10000
  command_directory = /usr/sbin
  config_directory = /etc/postfix
  daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
  debug_peer_level = 2
  disable_dns_lookups = no
  error_notice_recipient = error@domain.de
  html_directory = no
  inet_interfaces = all
  mail_owner = postfix
  mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq
  manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
  maximal_backoff_time = 600s
  maximal_queue_lifetime = 5d
  minimal_backoff_time = 600s
  mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost
  mydomain = domain.de
  myhostname = mail.domain.de
  mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
  myorigin = $myhostname
  newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases
  qmgr_fudge_factor = 70
  qmgr_message_active_limit = 3000
  queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
  readme_directory = no
  relay_domains = $mydestination, mysql:/etc/postfix/transport.mysql
  sample_directory = /etc/postfix
  sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
  setgid_group = postdrop
  smtp_destination_concurrency_limit = 5
  smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP
  transport_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/transport.mysql
  unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
  virtual_gid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/gid.mysql
  virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/virtboxes
  virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/virtboxes.mysql
  virtual_minimum_uid = 500
  virtual_uid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/uid.mysql
```
 
  Hat irgendjemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?

  Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus!

  sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (6. Mai 2005)

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee? Gar keiner?


----------



## schleckerbeck (8. Mai 2005)

Hat denn wirklich gar keiner eine Ahnung was das sein könnte. Ich bin schon am verzweifeln!


----------



## schleckerbeck (9. Mai 2005)

So, hab jetzt nach 2 Nächten endlich eine Lösung gefunden:
 Man muss bei POP-before-SMTP die Datei als hash unter mynetworks angeben, dann funktionierts!

 Hoffe ich konnte jemanden weiterhelfen, wenn mir schon keiner weiterhelfen konnte! 

 sc.


----------

